# grizzly 15" disc sander review



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for the Review. I will keep Fintech in mind.


----------



## CharlesA

Thanks for the review. What do you use your disk sander for most frequently?


----------



## pinebeetle23

I use it frequently with a jig to get precise miters and for curved profiles etc.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I dream about having room for a sander of this size. Good tip on the sanding disc have to look into that one. Below is all I have room to work with currently. LOL


----------

